# Over heating



## NitrousNavneet (Apr 29, 2011)

I bought my Asus EAH4350 Silent 1gb graphics card and connect it to my PC , all things are good but it is extremely heating.
My cabiet have no extra fan (only 1 in smps and 1 on processor )
Suggest me a good cabinet under Rs 3k or how can I add fan on my  GC.

View attachment 4499

View attachment 4500

View attachment 4501


----------



## Skud (Apr 29, 2011)

Post details of temperature and also post detailed pictures of your cabinet (front and side). You can add one fan as exhaust at the back of the cabinet (probably 120mm) which will help. Also passively cooled card tend to heat more than ones with active cooling. As for the cabinet, you can look for NZXT Gamma (best cabby under 3K IMO) or CoolerMaster Elite 430. But first post the details. Include a GPU-Z screenshot to better judge the temps.


----------



## topgear (May 1, 2011)

For cabinet under 3k get Cm Elite 430 

BTW, what's your current cabinet ?


----------



## NitrousNavneet (May 2, 2011)

Skud said:


> Post details of temperature and also post detailed pictures of your cabinet (front and side). You can add one fan as exhaust at the back of the cabinet (probably 120mm) which will help. Also passively cooled card tend to heat more than ones with active cooling. As for the cabinet, you can look for NZXT Gamma (best cabby under 3K IMO) or CoolerMaster Elite 430. But first post the details. Include a GPU-Z screenshot to better judge the temps.



YEs there are spaces for two fans .
1st   on left side panel , in front of Cpu fan.
2nd  on backside for exhaust  ,

                          But both fans can not affect Graphics card.
There is no pressure on my graphics card .
And its Temp. is always between  65-75celcius.

*www.necola.net/siteadmin/img/Large/NCB-402%20RB.jpg

I hope....
Welcome to Necola
...It will help You and ME.

*gpuz.techpowerup.com/11/05/02/3fa.png


----------



## coderunknown (May 2, 2011)

68degree under load or idle?


----------



## topgear (May 3, 2011)

@ *Op* - install a 80/120mm fan at the rear as exhaust and one 80/120mm ont the side panel as intake. I can you can also fit a 80mm fan at the bottom part of th side panel though you may need to create some holes using a driller to fit screws.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (May 3, 2011)

Sam said:


> 68degree under load or idle?



68 degree idle
under 100% load-> 82.2 degree


----------



## coderunknown (May 3, 2011)

thats really really hot. & a passive cooler can't be blamed fully. go with topgear's suggestion & if you can (& want) buy a tube of TIM (Nano, Fusion, Arctic Silver, etc), remove the heatsink of the card & reapply a fresh coat of TIM. fit the heatsink again.


----------



## desiibond (May 3, 2011)

Get NZXT Gamma and but two 120mm fans (one on side and one at the front)


----------



## NitrousNavneet (May 3, 2011)

Sam said:


> thats really really hot. & a passive cooler can't be blamed fully. go with topgear's suggestion & if you can (& want) buy a tube of TIM (Nano, Fusion, Arctic Silver, etc), remove the heatsink of the card & reapply a fresh coat of TIM. fit the heatsink again.


Tim!!!
What is TIM?


----------



## Skud (May 3, 2011)

TIM => Thermal Interface Material. It may be a bit risky though to remove the heatsink and apply it if you have never done it before. Better do what topgear has said. If you can get the holes right or drill a couple, you may use the lower vents of the case to install another fan to blow air directly on the GFX card.

Another question, GPU-Z is showing fan speed at 30%. Where's the fan comes in a fanless card?


----------



## topgear (May 4, 2011)

^^ That may be what fan speed was set in bios settings of that gfx card ( though it don't has fan ) and GPU-Z is showing that or it mught be a GPU-Z bug


----------



## MegaMind (May 4, 2011)

@OP, applying the TIM will reduce the temps..
For TIM, get CM thermal fusion 400 - Rs.350, its readily avail...

Get 2*80mm fans n install it as side intake n rear exhaust... Hope this helps...

If u are not satisfied with the results, Do as DESIIBOND said


----------



## topgear (May 5, 2011)

there's a another way to reduce temps :

Op can try attaching a 80mm on the gpu heat sink using some kind of tape or zip ties and that should lower the temp for sure.


----------



## Skud (May 5, 2011)

^^ That's a nice suggestion. OP may give it a shot.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (May 5, 2011)

I brought my  GPU in Rs 2800 (1gb).
Is there any other 1gb GPU close to this price?


----------



## topgear (May 6, 2011)

^^ do you want to buy a new gfx card ?


----------



## NitrousNavneet (May 6, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ do you want to buy a new gfx card ?



Yes and this time with fan ( attached in GPU )


----------



## Skud (May 6, 2011)

you are taking the shortest possible route to solution 

you can look for HD5450 1gb or 6450, if its available, at your budget.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (May 6, 2011)

Skud said:


> you are taking the shortest possible route to solution
> 
> you can look for HD5450 1gb  if its available,


You are telling about this- *www.ibrains.pk:6081/product_images/v/322/Asus_HD5450_1.0_GB__18504_zoom.jpg
Nice
And what is it's price?


----------



## Skud (May 6, 2011)

It will be around 2800 or may be lesser, 6450 will be around 3100-3300.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (May 6, 2011)

XFX Radeon HD5450 1GB DDR3 ATI PCI E Graphic Cards (HD-545X-ZHF2) 
is this good.


----------



## Skud (May 6, 2011)

I have heard that XFX & ASUS have some problems regarding warranty etc. due to its distri Rashi Peripherals. Otherwise, more or less they are same.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (May 6, 2011)

O.K.
& Thanks
So today I will call my dilar  and ask for Asus or XFX HD5450 .
The sufire HD5450 1gb have no fan so my choice stands on Asus or XFX HD5450 .
And what will aprox selling price of my 1 month old GC.


----------



## Skud (May 6, 2011)

negotiate as I have no idea.


----------



## topgear (May 7, 2011)

NitrousNavneet said:


> Yes and this time with fan ( attached in GPU )



what's your maximum budget ? The card you choose to get is not so great for gaming - I suggest you to either get HD5670 @ 4.5k or HD6670 @ ~5.5k


----------



## Skud (May 7, 2011)

topgear said:


> what's your maximum budget ? The card you choose to get is not so great for gaming - I suggest you to either get HD5670 @ 4.5k or HD6670 @ ~5.5k




OP has a budget of 2.8K.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (May 7, 2011)

topgear; I suggest you to either get HD5670 @ 4.5k [/QUOTE said:
			
		

> HD 5670 @4.5K of which company ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2011)

Sapphire HD5670 512MB GDDR5 is around ~4.2-4.5k.

I can't tell you the approx selling price of your current gfx card but if you want to sell it through forum you can start a thread in Bazzar section ( don't forget to read Bazzar section rules first   )with your expected selling price of that gfx card.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (May 8, 2011)

topgear said:


> Sapphire HD5670 512MB GDDR5 is around ~4.2-4.5k.
> 
> I can't tell you the approx selling price of your current gfx card but if you want to sell it through forum you can start a thread in Bazzar section ( don't forget to read Bazzar section rules first   )with your expected selling price of that gfx card.



So how will i get money and buyer get graphics card.


----------



## Skud (May 8, 2011)

PM buyer your bank a/c details. Once you receive the money, send the card to the buyer through a reputed courier like DTDC etc. You can check this link for best courier services:- 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/140347-best-courier-service-vfm.html


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 4, 2011)

Skud said:


> PM buyer your bank a/c details. Once you receive the money, send the card to the buyer through a reputed courier like DTDC etc. You can check this link for best courier services:-
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/140347-best-courier-service-vfm.html


My delaer send My GPU to Mumbai for replacing,
My new EAH4350 is coming  in 3-4 days ,
How much can i get by selling this unused grafics card ?
The original price is Rs 2800.

And I also attached a 80 mm fan in side panel by cutting the mash.



Skud said:


> PM buyer your bank a/c details. Once you receive the money, send the card to the buyer through a reputed courier like DTDC etc. You can check this link for best courier services:-
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/140347-best-courier-service-vfm.html



What for palit 8400 gs 1 gb?


----------



## vaibhav23 (Jun 4, 2011)

If you do gaming  then don't buy that card as it was released in 2007(maybe).
Buy a 6450 instead of it.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 4, 2011)

@NitrousNavneet, if you can sell it to some noob, 2.5k or more.

for a replacement, buy HD5570 or HD4670 online.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 4, 2011)

sunny10 said:


> If you do gaming  then don't buy that card as it was released in 2007(maybe).
> Buy a 6450 instead of it.


Which ?
(palit 8400 gs 1 gb or Asus EAH4350 Silent 1gb )

My Budget is only 3000.

Let See The fan attached in front of CPU fan
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-_Kz4QwDM9z8/Teol6gIOnJI/AAAAAAAAAI8/mW6LcRgNv9M/s640/aDDING%252520fAN%252520002.jpg

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-QoqQzAFyRgI/TeoliozWJzI/AAAAAAAAAIQ/go7QqcO12Cw/s640/aDDING%252520fAN%252520005.jpg

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-uWeQRizCv7o/Teolpd5XlOI/AAAAAAAAAIU/X1jfoDCke1E/s512/aDDING%252520fAN%252520003.jpg

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-_muvBbhGT7Q/Teol2rzgYjI/AAAAAAAAAIw/qy6yWRqVSRA/s640/aDDING%252520fAN%252520011.jpg

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-aGPCRgEXRDs/Teol8aLgzUI/AAAAAAAAAJA/NyakduBTlkI/s640/aDDING%252520fAN%252520019.jpg

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-vfBH2usA3wA/Teol2kVyAuI/AAAAAAAAAIs/l8404DM5BoE/s640/aDDING%252520fAN%252520009.jpg

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-iWSjIG_3lRA/Teol8lMjKrI/AAAAAAAAAJE/rDsl7UmfT98/s512/aDDING%252520fAN%252520018.jpg


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 4, 2011)

fan outside? never seen such a configuration. BTW it acts as an intake or exhaust?


----------



## asingh (Jun 4, 2011)

Outside fan, is a bit dandy. If someone touches it. Ouuuch.


----------



## Skud (Jun 4, 2011)

Looks like intake...

it should have been placed inside.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 4, 2011)

I removed it from my old SMPS ,
It WAs  An egg-zost fan .
So I treated it with this.
No body touches this ,
Everyone wants their Fingures safe and complete. LOL
HAHAHA


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 19, 2011)

Damn .....

Whenever I call my dealer and ask for graphics card
He says"" _Ha paach dus din me aa jaayega , replacing me itna time to lagta hi he_""
Do you know the time 
Today is 27th day
""_Relpacing me itna time lagta he kya??_""


----------



## Piyush (Jun 19, 2011)

NitrousNavneet said:


> Damn .....
> 
> Whenever I call my dealer and ask for graphics card
> He says"" _Ha paach dus din me aa jaayega , replacing me itna time to lagta hi he_""
> ...



ask them in person
phone talks don't give much aid in these situations


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 19, 2011)

So
Replacing a card doesn't take this much time


----------



## Piyush (Jun 19, 2011)

yes
max 2-3 weeks


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 19, 2011)

Piyush said:


> yes
> max 2-3 weeks


I am just confirming 
that they will Send new card to me ?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 19, 2011)

NitrousNavneet said:


> I am just confirming
> that they will Send new card to me ?



chances are very less
first they will try to repair your card
if they fail, they'll try too search their stock(each center have their stock for this purpose only)
if there is a card in their stock, then you'll get that one
otherwise you'll be gifted a new card


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jul 2, 2011)

the fan is not spinning fast as it was spin at starting.


----------



## topgear (Jul 3, 2011)

^^ get a new fan - 80mm fan from CM will cost you ~150 bucks


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jul 19, 2011)

hushhhhhhhhhhhhhh
 it is arrived .
Now testing it.


----------



## topgear (Jul 20, 2011)

Do post the results of the Idle and load temp and does the new one has any fan on it ?


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jul 20, 2011)

topgear said:


> Do post the results of the Idle and load temp and does the new one has any fan on it ?



No,
They repaired it.
my screen is yellowish after attaching the card .
I try test.


----------



## topgear (Jul 21, 2011)

^^ get this back to them and show them this and ask for replacement.


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jul 29, 2011)

76 deg. in 100% load


----------



## topgear (Jul 30, 2011)

Though it's hot I think it's within safe limit ( read under 80C ) but on summer season it might get red hot


----------

